# Grouse hunting in new York



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Was wondering if any of you have ever grouse hunted in western ny. Their season stays open til the end of feb. and not too long of a drive.


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Private Message sent.


----------

